# Sodom discovered?



## centerpin fan (Oct 14, 2015)

> “Tall el-Hammam seemed to match every Sodom criterion demanded by the text,” he says. “Theorizing, on the basis of the Sodom texts, that Sodom was the largest of the Kikkar (the Jordan ‘Disk’, or ‘well-watered plain’ in the biblical text) cities east of the Jordan, I concluded that if one wanted to find Sodom, then one should look for the largest city on the eastern Kikkar that existed during the Middle Bronze Age, the time of Abraham and Lot. When we explored the area, the choice of Tall el-Hammam as the site of Sodom was virtually a no-brainer since it was at least five to ten times larger than all the other Bronze Age sites in the entire region, even beyond the Kikkar of the Jordan.”



http://hotair.com/archives/2015/10/14/have-archaeologists-discovered-the-biblical-city-of-sodom/


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 14, 2015)

Lot of assumptions imo.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 15, 2015)

Sodom was completely destroyed by God and has never been found. Some believe that Sodom and Gomorrah are beneath the southern end of the dead sea. There is some evidence to support this theory but it has been a few years since I read it.


----------



## obligated (Oct 20, 2015)

Washington DC The Kings name is Barry.


----------

